
A Semi-Review of the Raptor Blackbird: POWER9 on the Cheap(er) - mwcampbell
https://www.talospace.com/2019/06/a-semi-review-of-raptor-blackbird.html
======
_emacsomancer_
It'd be nice to hear what the experience of running a Blackbird with an AMD
GPU is like, as a primary machine.

